# United healthcare



## ALPINE (Nov 30, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what modifier you would put on Hcpcs code a4212? UHC is requiring a modifier and i am just not sure which on eto use?


----------



## btadlock1 (Nov 30, 2011)

ALPINE said:


> Can anyone tell me what modifier you would put on Hcpcs code a4212? UHC is requiring a modifier and i am just not sure which on eto use?



Supplies usually aren't covered - what did you denial say exactly? (It helps to figure out what they want if I know the verbiage - it's almost like a cypher)

The HCPCS books specifically says that these are not billable when incident to a physician's service...


----------



## btadlock1 (Nov 30, 2011)

*Nevermind....*

It's not covered - this is from their website:
https://www.unitedhealthcareonline....licy_Supply_(codes)_Supply_code_list_11Q1.htm

2011 Supply Nonreimbursable Code List 

Code  
A4211  
A4212  
A4220  
A4253  
A4256  
A4258  
A4259  
A4262  
A4263  
A4265  
A4300  
A4301  
A4305  
A4306  
A4310  
A4311  
A4312  
A4313  
A4314  
A4315  
A4316  
A4320  
A4322  
A4326  
A4327  
A4328  
A4330  
A4335  
A4338  
A4340  
A4344  
A4346  
A4351  
A4352  
A4354  
A4355  
A4356  
A4357  
A4358  
A4361  
A4362  
A4364  
A4367  
A4397  
A4398  
A4399  
A4400  
A4402  
A4404  
A4455  
A4465  
A4470  
A4480  
A4556  
A4557  
A4558  
A4649  
A5051  
A5052  
A5053  
A5054  
A5055  
A5061  
A5062  
A5063  
A5071  
A5072  
A5073  
A5081  
A5082  
A5093  
A5102  
A5105  
A5112  
A5113  
A5114  
A5121  
A5122  
A5126  
A5131  
A6154  
A6196  
A6197  
A6198  
A6199  
A6203  
A6204  
A6205  
A6206  
A6207  
A6208  
A6209  
A6210  
A6211  
A6212  
A6213  
A6214  
A6215  
A6216  
A6217  
A6218  
A6219  
A6220  
A6221  
A6222  
A6223  
A6224  
A6228  
A6229  
A6230  
A6234  
A6235  
A6236  
A6237  
A6238  
A6239  
A6240  
A6241  
A6242  
A6243  
A6244  
A6245  
A6246  
A6247  
A6248  
A6250  
A6251  
A6252  
A6253  
A6254  
A6255  
A6256  
A6257  
A6258  
A6259  
A6260  
A6261  
A6262  
A6266  
A6402  
A6403  
A6404  
V2520  

Sorry...


----------

